# Replacing cruze engine and gearbox



## mm22093 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi everyone

I have cruze model 2013 and face lot of problems with the engine and the gearbox. is there any other engine type i can replace it with? Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mm22093 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have cruze model 2013 and face lot of problems with the engine and the gearbox. is there any other engine type i can replace it with? Thanks


Welcome Aboard!

I believe the engine from a 2012-2016 can be swapped with no issues, but the trans takes a bit more effort.









Anyone pulled the 1.4 in a driveway yet?


None that I know of specifically for the Cruze, but here is one for a Sonic: These posts here might be some help too: How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT Cruzen2.0 - Part 1 (Initial Build) Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Gradual Mods, Upgrades, and Repairs) TRIFECTA: The 2.0L Turbo 300HP...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

